# Tall weed id



## elmer_fudd (Dec 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this is?  It seems more common than horseweed or goldenrod.  This time of year it seems to have a reddish stem.  Stem is pretty strong.. not good for hand drill, but strong enough for structural use.
It's just been bugging me because I can't find it online.
Thanks


----------



## gregj (Dec 14, 2016)

Could be  "dog Fennel"


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 14, 2016)

By jove, I think you've got it!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep. Dog fennel. It makes a decent hand drill spindle. Not as good as horseweed, but you can get an ember with it.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 14, 2016)

gregj said:


> Could be  "dog Fennel"





elmer_fudd said:


> By jove, I think you've got it!



I have many thousands of these Dog Fennel weeds in a 50 acre young pine plantation. I will make a good deal on them.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks NC.  I once chucked a piece in my drill and did not get an ember.  Don't remember what I used for a baseboard.. maybe will try other baseboards.

Apparently, although considered edible by some, this plant contains Pyrrolizidine, which is toxic:
http://www.eattheweeds.com/pyrrolizidine-on-my-mind/


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 14, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I have many thousands of these Dog Fennel weeds in a 50 acre young pine plantation. I will make a good deal on them.



LOL.. they must be good for something.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> Thanks NC.  I once chucked a piece in my drill and did not get an ember.  Don't remember what I used for a baseboard.. maybe will try other baseboards.
> 
> Apparently, although considered edible by some, this plant contains Pyrrolizidine, which is toxic:
> http://www.eattheweeds.com/pyrrolizidine-on-my-mind/



I have a friend who is a nationally-known primitive skills guru who swears by a dog fennel spindle with a poison ivy hearthboard as his favorite hand drill combo. I've tried it, and it works, but I greatly prefer horseweed/tulip poplar.  

The fact that the Cherokee name for horseweed translates out to something like "weed to make fire with" tells you something.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 14, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> LOL.. they must be good for something.



They are good for making deer disappear completely.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have a friend who is a nationally-known primitive skills guru who swears by a dog fennel spindle with a poison ivy hearthboard as his favorite hand drill combo. I've tried it, and it works, but I greatly prefer horseweed/tulip poplar.



Poison ivy, huh?
You are one of the few people who list tulip poplar as a favorite.. but I would have to agree.  It is plentiful and works well.
Since it is the season I have been searching for spindle material.  Most of the horseweed, etc, has hollow stems.  How do you deal with that?  Some talk about using inserts.. so I plan to try that.  Or pulling up the plant by the root and using that solid material at the base of the plant.
I have not yet achieved a coal solo with the hand drill.  I have done it with a partner before.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> Poison ivy, huh?
> You are one of the few people who list tulip poplar as a favorite.. but I would have to agree.  It is plentiful and works well.
> Since it is the season I have been searching for spindle material.  Most of the horseweed, etc, has hollow stems.  How do you deal with that?  Some talk about using inserts.. so I plan to try that.  Or pulling up the plant by the root and using that solid material at the base of the plant.
> I have not yet achieved a coal solo with the hand drill.  I have done it with a partner before.



Poplar is my favorite hearth material of all I have tried. Back when I was in shape and in practice, I could usually spin up a coal in 30-45 seconds with a good horseweed/poplar set. I used to carry one around to light cigarettes with. I doubt seriously if I could do that now though. 

And I have never in my life seen a hollow horseweed stem that I remember? Are you sure you have the right weed? Horseweed usually has a hard outside with a slightly softer pith in the center, but no hole.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are you sure you have the right weed?



It is very possible I dont have horseweed.  Thanks


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 15, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> LOL.. they must be good for something.



Seems like I remember hearing the foliage can be rubbed on skin as an insect repellent.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 15, 2016)

should be good as a cover scent too


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 15, 2016)

Dog fennel will work for hand drill but it requires a little umph. Elmer Fudd - you need to visit. You will get that hand drill ember first day. Many years ago, Nicodemus timed me on a hand drill at the Georgia Wildlife Federation's Buckarama. 7 seconds from start to flame. Horse weed on yucca. I was younger then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Poplar is my favorite hearth material of all I have tried. Back when I was in shape and in practice, I could usually spin up a coal in 30-45 seconds with a good horseweed/poplar set. I used to carry one around to light cigarettes with. I doubt seriously if I could do that now though.
> 
> And I have never in my life seen a hollow horseweed stem that I remember? Are you sure you have the right weed? Horseweed usually has a hard outside with a slightly softer pith in the center, but no hole.


How many fires could you spin up with a good horseweed spindle before replacing it?

I've got both Tulip Poplar and Horseweed. Sounds like I need to do some harvesting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many fires could you spin up with a good horseweed spindle before replacing it?
> 
> I've got both Tulip Poplar and Horseweed. Sounds like I need to do some harvesting.



Never counted, but lots and lots. I would usually go through two or three hearthboards before the spindle got too short to work well. I have a friend who inserts short sections of horseweed into the end of a permanent river cane spindle, too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2016)

chehawknapper said:


> Dog fennel will work for hand drill but it requires a little umph. Elmer Fudd - you need to visit. You will get that hand drill ember first day. Many years ago, Nicodemus timed me on a hand drill at the Georgia Wildlife Federation's Buckarama. 7 seconds from start to flame. Horse weed on yucca. I was younger then.





Bunch of folks got to see a show that day. That was faster than a lot of flint & steel fires. I`m thinking it was around 17 years ago, give or take a year or two. Good times for sure.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 21, 2016)

chehawknapper said:


> Dog fennel will work for hand drill but it requires a little umph. Elmer Fudd - you need to visit. You will get that hand drill ember first day. Many years ago, Nicodemus timed me on a hand drill at the Georgia Wildlife Federation's Buckarama. 7 seconds from start to flame. Horse weed on yucca. I was younger then.



Cool.. when is it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2016)

elmer_fudd said:


> Cool.. when is it?





Here ya go. Personal invite.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=888097


----------



## elmer_fudd (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks!  If I can work it out I will be there.


----------

